# Should you be able to feel a rat's spine and ribs when you pick it up?



## delinope (Mar 31, 2015)

Is it normal to be able to feel a rat's spine and ribs when you pick it up and run your hands along it? I'm feeding her a handful (basically as much as she wants) Oxbow Regal adult rat food with 15% protein, and she's 1.5-2 years old. Any opinions? I'm not super concerned....I'm just a worrier in general and want to make sure. Thank you!!

Edit: I suppose it would be unhealthy to pick it up and NOT feel ribs and spine to some extent....that would probably mean the rat was obese.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Was this always the case?

At her age, I'd supplement with some healthy fats like nuts, avocado, etc. Maybe even some Ensure.


----------



## delinope (Mar 31, 2015)

I have younger rats too though...is it okay if they eat the healthy fats and Ensure, too?


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Was your rat always like this?

Feed the extra supplement separately if the others are a healthy weight.


----------

